# Nikon D6 Let Me Down



## Sanjeev Nanda (Apr 9, 2020)

I was looking forward to this beast being released in the wild. It turned out in the end, after all this time, to be a damp squib. I was hoping to pick it up after a price-drop, but I guess I have effectively changed my mind now.
~Sanjeev Nanda


----------



## Derrel (Apr 9, 2020)

A camera designed for the working photojournalist or sports shooter...not an internet reviewer's camera... other people would be better-served by several other cameras.

"After a price drop"????  That should happen in about 3 years... the camera is not even out yet, so it is unclear what you are talking about.

It's too bad you are disappointed, but this is not a camera that was designed for regular folks.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 9, 2020)

To be correct the D6 didn't let you down. You let yourself down for listening to the grey fox express his opinions on a camera that is in it's pre-release state.


----------



## Designer (Apr 9, 2020)

Sanjeev Nanda said:


> It turned out in the end, after all this time, to be a damp squib.
> ~Sanjeev Nanda


Nikon has a tendency to name their models with the wrong number.  This camera should have been called the D5-S and it would be correct.


----------



## Sanjeev Nanda (Apr 10, 2020)

I was of the mind that cameras with more bulkier designs, a la Canon T90, would be making a comeback in 2020. I was eyeing the Canon GFX-100 for this exact reason. Suffice to say, I'll have to shove my predictions down the drain for now.
~Sanjeev Nanda


----------



## Sanjeev Nanda (Apr 10, 2020)

Derrel said:


> A camera designed for the working photojournalist or sports shooter...not an internet reviewer's camera... other people would be better-served by several other cameras.
> 
> "After a price drop"????  That should happen in about 3 years... the camera is not even out yet, so it is unclear what you are talking about.
> 
> It's too bad you are disappointed, but this is not a camera that was designed for regular folks.



Anything that is not the release price, is a price drop in my eyes. True that it's not for amateurs, but a man can dream, cant he?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 10, 2020)

The camera is not yet for sale, so any price drop will not yet be obtainable. Afrer a year of actual retail availability I expect that there will be a slight price drop.

I think this will be a good camera for professional sports and news shooters. If one is looking for a higher megapixel count then the D6 is not the camera.


----------



## cgw (Apr 10, 2020)

Derrel said:


> The camera is not yet for sale, so any price drop will not yet be obtainable. Afrer a year of actual retail availability I expect that there will be a slight price drop.
> 
> I think this will be a good camera for professional sports and news shooters. If one is looking for a higher megapixel count then the D6 is not the camera.


Agree. It delivers the goods for a distinct market. The OP just doesn't get it.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 10, 2020)

Jeez I wonder if some unprecidented world event has happened to cause Nikon from delaying the release of a camera used primarily for sports photography?!?

OMG THIS CAMERA IS *BETTER *THAN THE D5, I'M NOT BUYING IT!

Let's face it, you were never going to buy a new D6, or a used D5, or D4s, or D4, or D3x, or D3s, or D3, etc.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 10, 2020)

So he's doing a review on a camera that he hasn't even gotten his hand on. Sounds a little upset that Nikon wouldn't send him one.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 10, 2020)

The Canon T90 camera is from roughly 1986, or about a third of a century ago... I don't think that is where today's market in the DSLR arena is headed. I would consider the Nikon D800 to be the current best-value in a very high megapixel camera with a good quality +sensor. 36 million pixels for less than $800 American is a really good camera value. I have been buying used professional and high-end amateur cameras for the past 20 years or so. I think that buying two to three generations behind makes the most economic sense.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 10, 2020)

The D6 is designed for speed and  reliability. Nikon is no longer focusing on high megapixel count in this segment, because it is not wanted, and it's not needed. Most news and sports photos today are down-rezzed quite a bit , so high megapixel count is not needed,and just not wanted. Tony Northrup is really not qualified to evaluate a camera like this, but working professional Shooters are. This camera is designed more for sports and news, where Rapid downloading and Rapid transmission of files over ethernet and Wireless is a real advantage. This is not a general purpose camera, and it is not designed for the hobbyist, but for the working professional who must have a camera that can be depended upon under rugged conditions and which outputs a good file of modest size. if you want a 46 megapixel camera, then there are other options which cost Less and which were designed for consumers, not working Professionals in the sports and news and action categories who do not need ultra high megapixel count cameras, and that is where many amateurs misunderstand what Market segment the D6 has been optimized for. if you want a high megapixel camera Nikon has the d800/e,D810, and the d850 and z series cameras... it is quite possible that a very fine camera could be found from among 6 earlier models.


----------



## cgw (Apr 10, 2020)

Derrel said:


> The Canon T90 camera is from roughly 1986, or about a third of a century ago... I don't think that is where today's market in the DSLR arena is headed. I would consider the Nikon D800 to be the current best-value in a very high megapixel camera with a good quality +sensor. 36 million pixels for less than $800 American is a really good camera value. I have been buying used professional and high-end amateur cameras for the past 20 years or so. I think that buying two to three generations behind makes the most economic sense.



So true. There's an embarrassment of riches now with 2-5 year-old cameras that deliver so much for so little on the used/demo market. Some do worry about dying in their sleep not owning current gear but it's never cost me any sleep whatsoever. So many seem compulsively driven to believe whatever they're shooting is somehow limiting their files without sensing the possibility they're being herded to "upgrade" for no plausible reason. YMMV, as usual but just be aware of the possibility that it's not the gear that's hindering you.


----------



## sumayya12 (Apr 10, 2020)

i am going to buy nikkon suggest me few lenses


----------



## Designer (Apr 10, 2020)

sumayya12 said:


> i am going to buy nikkon suggest me few lenses


What is your proposed budget?
What type of photography is your goal?
What is your current level of experience?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 11, 2020)

Cgw, your self-described buying philosophy of looking for value at the "trailing edge" sure beats the heck out getting taken to the cleaners at the bleeding edge


----------



## Derrel (Apr 11, 2020)

Lenses for Nikon? Depends on whether you are going to buy a DX camera,  on an FX camera or one of three new Z- series mirrorless models.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 11, 2020)

Also Canon GFX100 is wrong, it is manufactured by Fujifilm...

The Fujifilm GFX100 is also for a specific market, like the D6. It is more for the working professional,  fine art, commercial photographer. It is a system camera for high end, digital, reproduction imagery. 

On the D6, I was surprised by the lack of feature upgrades but upon further investigation, it's in the sensor and internals. As mentioned, very specific target market.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 11, 2020)

I was debating the a6500 and the D6, this video made my desicion easy.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 11, 2020)

Re Derrels comments.
He makes good points for buying 2nd or 3rd gen camera. I do the same, as a hobbyists I can’t justify or afford leading edge kit, there is so much good used out there. Peeps chase the latest and change in last years model that not only have not  they used much but hardly got to know
From watching others people seem to forget that upgrading can have a knock on effect, mem cards, lens mounts, and so on.
A few years ago a load of friends changed their printers, they wanted the latest with lots of different inks. A year later most were saling the year old printer because they could not keep up with the price of so many inks.
A jump from 5inks that could be got cheap to 10 or more that had to be own brand made a huge difference that they had not thought of


----------



## Braineack (Apr 11, 2020)

The same  hobbyist chasing the latest and greatest and complaining about the d6 never bought the D5 or the D4...

They all bought the d850 then complained about storage space...

Or they bought the 7dmark 2, and then complained it didn't focus.

Or they bought the d500 and complained it didn't have enough megapixels or pop-up flash.

Or they bought the d7500 and complained it only had one card slot and you couldn't put a grip on it


You'll never hear from actual D5 or d6 users cuz they're actually out getting paid and using them


----------



## Sanjeev Nanda (Apr 13, 2020)

Maybe I should settle on a Fuji GFX-100 for now. I guess I'm never going to get my hands on a Nikon after all  I just fell in love with the design philosophy of the D6 and overlooked its niche completely, I guess. I have a Canon EOS right now, and it's been 3 years since my last major purchase as well. I didn not know Nikon is majorly used for professional photography - thanks for the heads up!
~Sanjeev Nanda


----------



## Braineack (Apr 13, 2020)

Sanjeev Nanda said:


> Maybe I should settle on a Fuji GFX-100 for now. I guess I'm never going to get my hands on a Nikon after all  I just fell in love with the design philosophy of the D6 and overlooked its niche completely, I guess. I have a Canon EOS right now, and it's been 3 years since my last major purchase as well. I didn not know Nikon is majorly used for professional photography - thanks for the heads up!
> ~Sanjeev Nanda



are you a bot?


----------



## RVT1K (Apr 14, 2020)

I have adopted the "1-generation old" strategy for my kit. This has allowed me to have what was pro-level gear despite the latest model being out there. I currently own a D3 and a D4.

I suspect that the prices of used D5's will go down and availability will go up.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 4, 2020)

I tend to go back a bit as well.


----------



## Derrel (May 4, 2020)

Going back 1,2, or even three generations makes sense. I bought a used D3x in 2012, and a used D610 and used D800 in 2017...all three were four to five years behind the time, and i bought them for $5,000 , $1,000, and $2,400 below intro price.


----------



## Derrel (May 4, 2020)

Since 2012, the degree of improvement between each generation of camera has become fairly minimal. It's not as if it is 2003, or 2004, or 2009 even. Cameras have now reached the point of sufficiency. No longer do you want to upgrade every generation, which was the case between the years of 2001 and 2009.


----------



## BillM (May 26, 2020)

Derrel said:


> The D6 is designed for speed and  reliability. Nikon is no longer focusing on high megapixel count in this segment, because it is not wanted, and it's not needed. Most news and sports photos today are down-rezzed quite a bit , so high megapixel count is not needed,and just not wanted.



Well said Derrel. They want photos no longer than 10 inches (long edge) and 170 DPI and they want them before the game is over. I HATE editing at halftime but you get used to it after awhile. I did miss a second half kickoff return for a TD once because I couldn't get a good wi-fi connection lol 

My D6 gets here tomorrow, unfortunately there won't be any sports to shoot for a bit but once there is I'll be ready to go


----------



## Derrel (May 26, 2020)

Let us know what you think of the D6.


----------



## BillM (May 26, 2020)

For me it just comes down to good auto focus, especially in low light, and durability. I've had my 4s since September of 2014 and have over 200,000 shots on it. Now the 4s will be on my left hip while the 6 will be the main camera. That will make the 3s the spare for the spare. 

While bodies come and go my 400 f/2.8 will be with me till the day I die, and even then good luck getting that out of my cold dead hands. And I believe it was built in 1993 so it is older than some of the members here, it might weigh as much as some members  too LOL


----------



## DarkShadow (May 27, 2020)

Yeah what a big let down, its not in my camera bag dang it.Nikon def knows how to build a pro Camera what could possibly be a let down. Camera would be a Overkill for most people includes me and waste of money but to each their own.


----------



## BillM (May 29, 2020)

So far so good, I think this is the first Nikon where I was able to get the 3D tracking working and it worked well right out of the box. Love the custom focus groups, they put out a pdf just on suggested setups for sports. I'll give that a read tonight. So far just some shots around the bird feeders outside my office window. There is some serious cropping going on here on what was a mostly dreary overcast day. I was using a Sigma 150-600 @ f/8  1/640 and ISO 800 for the hummingbird. f/8 1/1000 and ISO 1100 for the Bee


----------



## snowbear (May 29, 2020)

sumayya12 said:


> i am going to buy nikkon suggest me few lenses


Get this one and this one.


----------



## DaveAllen (Jul 7, 2020)

Derrel is spot on here, the folks who need this know who they are and this is an excellent camera for them.  I'll also agree that the best deal out there for folks wanting a high res body at current is probably the D800.  As long as you aren't concerned with higher frame rates, it's a fantastic camera for the prices they are going for now.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 7, 2020)

Derrel is correct there are many more fish (cameras) in the sea.  Hope you find a camera that suits you better. =]


----------

